

Cyanogen gets $7M funding, aims at building a better version of Android - mboses
http://guru8.net/2013/09/cyanogen-gets-7m-funding-aims-at-building-a-better-version-of-android/

======
ortusdux
Here is the original story:

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/18/4742828/cyanogen-
raises-7-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/18/4742828/cyanogen-
raises-7-million-to-build-the-best-version-of-android)

Please don't post blog-spam. Whoever guru8 is, the least they could do is make
the source attribution a link to the original article, or maybe spell-check a
bit:

"I must way installing Cyanogen Mod softwares on your android phones isn’t the
easiest to install, however the benefits are worth the risk, because your
phone gets additional features, some ROMs are said to be faster and better
looking."

------
dangero
Interesting. They aren't explaining how they plan to make money. To me the
most obvious path is an acquisition by a company that wants to jump into the
Android market. If they succeed at creating a "better" Android experience
Google might even want to buy them.

